# Voyeurism



## joemc (Oct 16, 2009)

This shot made me smile and I thought it might do the same to you?

Cheers, joe


----------



## txphotog (Oct 17, 2009)

That's funny! Good shot of a naughty naughty turtle!


----------



## squirl033 (Oct 17, 2009)

gives a new meaning to the term "upskirt photo"! LOL!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome shot, i like it!  nice job capturing the moment!


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 17, 2009)

i love this.


----------



## Silverdreamer3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love it, not just cause I am half way drunk!


----------



## Jane58 (Oct 19, 2009)

What a fun shot!  Thanks for sharing it, Joe!!  I'd have been giggling too much!


----------



## citjet (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a funny candid animal moment.  BTW, the stump resembles an owls face.


----------

